# Novak = Kerr



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Amirite? The rookie has been absolutely brilliant


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

As long as that, I hate to say this. It seems people have too much hypes about this kid.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

agreed.. he has a good opportunity to get a decent amount of PPG as well as a good shooting % at the rockets. he might also be invited to join the 3 pt contest 

roy material atm though


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

All I ask of him is to shoot the lights out everynight and to grab 3-5 rebounds. God this team will be dangerous.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> As long as that, I hate to say this. It seems people have too much hypes about this kid.


/notices you have Steve Novak avatar


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I know that. I support Novak, but just not that crazy.
Just like Hayesfan wouldn't say Chuck for ROY last year.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, Kerr himself thinks very highly of the kid:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...F?slug=sk-southwest101906&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> 3. Houston Rockets – Second-round pick Steve Novak was probably the best shooter in the draft. His perimeter game should be a huge help to Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What happened to the expectation of JJ Redick? It seems like nobody talks about him right now...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> What happened to the expectation of JJ Redick? It seems like nobody talks about him right now...


did JJ drain 5-6 from long range in a game yet? is JJ shooting 50%? um is JJ actually playing i honestly dont know?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Novak ROY, Sixth Man OY, 3pt contest winner in Las Vegas - book it


edit: and Novak = 6'10, sweet stroke, Steve= a foot shorter, ugly stroke


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> Novak ROY, Sixth Man OY, 3pt contest winner in Las Vegas - book it


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

man...Novak is getting hyped like hell. He hasn't even played a regualr season game yet, and he is already been compared to Steve Kerr. If he is still shooting 50%+ from 3pt range at the all-star break, then i might consider beginning to name him in the same sentence as Kerr, but lets wait till that happens.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

About Redick, Novak actually has higher career %'s in college, especially 3pters.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

He needs to shoot more.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

PriceIsWright said:


> About Redick, Novak actually has higher career %'s in college, especially 3pters.


Then why would people rate Redick as top 10 picks about a month before the draft?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

reno2000 said:


> man...Novak is getting hyped like hell. He hasn't even played a regualr season game yet, and he is already been compared to Steve Kerr. If he is still shooting 50%+ from 3pt range at the all-star break, then i might consider beginning to name him in the same sentence as Kerr, but lets wait till that happens.



_"Steve Novak is a lights-out shooter who will make opponents pay for doubling Yao and T-Mac."_ -- Steve Kerr 

_"I also think that second-round pick, Steve Novak, will really help Houston. He's a deadeye shooter who will complement T-Mac and Yao well."_ -- Steve Kerr

Hey, no-one really expected that much out of Novak when he was drafted. But from what the team has seen in practice and from what the fans have seen in the preseason games (with stats to boot), he seems to be a "dead-eye/lights-out shooter". A needy team like the Rockets are content with his shooting, even going as far as to say that he is one of the best shooters in the league, just read DTM's sig.

Here's another nugget taken from Clutchfans.com:

_"As McGrady was leaving, I caught him for a question of my own for use in an article soon about the Rockets three-point shooting, if that could be a team weakness compared to two seasons ago, despite all this new talent.

He was a little taken back by that, not feeling it would be at all. What surprised me though was while he was quick to point out that he doesn't want to overhype a rookie, he told me that so far Steve Novak seems like 'the best shooter he's ever played with'". _-- Clutch

So who's creating the hype and why couldnt we buy into it?






Heres a scouting report from Draftexpress:

_Offensively, his calling card in the NBA and easily his biggest strength lie in his shooting ability. Novak has been one of the best 3-point shooters in the country over the last four years, hitting 293 of his 640 attempts or 46% from behind the arc in his career as of the time of this report midway through the season.

His shooting mechanics are picture perfect; featuring a solid release point, an ultra quick release, and decent elevation on his jump shot. That, combined with his outstanding height, makes him a difficult player to fully contain on the perimeter, as he gets his shot off with very little space and is a threat from well beyond the NBA three point arc thanks to his deep range. His mechanics remain the same regardless of the nature of his attempt, whether it’s off the catch and shoot, fading away off-balance with a man in his face, or either elevating or stepping back off the dribble from mid-range or beyond the arc. Novak catches the ball with great poise, squares his shoulders immediately and gets his shot off with the utmost confidence.

While he is not going to get to the line much in the NBA, Novak is about as close as you can get to being automatic from the stripe. At the time of this report Novak had only missed 14 free throws in his entire college career, shooting 93% over that span, and is currently working on a streak of 65 consecutive free throws which started almost a year ago.

Mostly a one-dimensional spot-up shooter as an underclassmen, Novak has put in the necessary work over the past few years to expand his offensive arsenal and make himself more of a diverse threat. He is now fully capable of putting the ball on the floor for short dribbles to create the inch or two of daylight that he needs to get his shot off, maybe with the combination of a head or shot fake to get his man in the air first. His terrific footwork and balance help him greatly in this area.

Although it’s not as easy to see this skill translate to the NBA, he is also capable of punishing shorter matchups at the college level by catching the ball with his back to the basket and shooting over the top of them with a turnaround jumper (a move Nowitzki uses often at 7-1).

Generally being a smart player, as you would expect from a coach’s son, he shows extremely good shot selection, even too good considering what an outstanding shooter he is. He is a fine passer and decision maker to boot, quite unselfish and always looking to make the extra pass; again, to a fault at times. Novak moves extremely well off the ball and appears to have a very good understanding of his team’s half-court offense and how to maximize himself within it. He is excellent coming off screens and will make his defender work very hard to try and stop him with how crafty he is._


link


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> Then why would people rate Redick as top 10 picks about a month before the draft?


Because Reddick scored a higher quantity of points at still an amazing percentage.

But I get all the credit, for being the first to discover Novak. He's a good guy to have on the team, great small forward. He isn't going to be the best defensive player, but he is going to be able to hit lots of threes, and you want him in at the end of games, he's going to be a top freethrow shooter in the league from day one.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Then why would people rate Redick as top 10 picks about a month before the draft?


Because Duke was the better team


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Then why would people rate Redick as top 10 picks about a month before the draft?




because Redick was phenomenal for 2 years straight, leading Duke and made shots from inside the 3 point line.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> because Redick was phenomenal for 2 years straight, leading Duke and made shots from inside the 3 point line.


you win at the internet. But seriously, you're right about his mid-range shots. Good argument


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

PriceIsWright said:


> you win at the internet. But seriously, you're right about his mid-range shots. Good argument




what do you mean by i win at the internet?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I kind of want to know what that means too.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

It's leetspeak for good job.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I saw him put 41 points against a very athletic team in UCONN. I knew right away he would be able to get his shot off in the NBA. He has a quick release and doesn't need much space to get the shot off. He also get's a nice vertical off the jump shot, at 6'10" will be hard to stop. I predict he will get 40+ points in a game this season. When he is on like he was at Uconn, he is unstoppable. Will be one of the big steals of the draft and ROY doesn't seem far-fetched.


----------

